# next stop - tico tico



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zequinha de Abreu: Tico Tico [Dudamel]*

*Göteborgs Symfoniker (Gothenburg Symphony)
Dir: Gustavo Dudamel*

youtube comments

*That was simply excellent!

Fantastico

fabuloso﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zequinha de Abreu - Tico Tico ( Ilija Zec & Jovan Pantic )*

*19.maj, 2013*

youtube comments

*Very nice. Music from my country. What do you think about brazilian music?﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Youth Orchestra of Caracas. Tico Tico by Zequinha De Abreu*

*Conductor: Dietrich Paredes.
Playing in Lillehammer, Norway 2012 June 2. Concerthall: Maihaugen*

I get a great feeling of football and the coming month
And then I see it is recorded in Lillehammer, Norway (Winterolympcs 1994) 60km from my town Hamar (Speedscating and figure scating in the olympics)
So now I am warm and cold at the same time

youtube comments

*Fantastic!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*tico tico guitar*

Live Concert in Milan at the Palazzina Liberty on the 13th of March 2010
Esdras Maddalon - guitar

Great playing!

youtube comments

*like the arragement, great and clean peace, he will be a promised for sure.

Bravo bravo
﻿
Well played & at a recital too. Most posts are the 'pick of a dozen lounge room efforts'. The tremelo was a nice surprise & in the upper reaches too. All round, great stuff!!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Abreu Oliverira:Tico Tiko-Daniel Barenboim*

*Berliner Philharmoniker-conductor-Daniel Barenboim*

Blurry picture, but a great groovy version. The sound is eccelent, and it is really entertaining to see the conducting tools and face-expression. You see he enjoys it and find it fun


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tico Tico Fortissimo- Guitar Quartet*

This is a must see-video! Four artists on 2 guitars! Great playing and good sound, but I have most rewardings from their creativity and expressing joyfull faces.
I urge you to watch it! It may save your day!


----------

